# First Fire in .............



## thewoodlands (Nov 23, 2012)

our fireplace. We ended up cooking some dogs over the fire, it was a bit windy so we had a small fire, just when we finished it started to rain.

My wife wanted me to get some Cherry branches so we could cook over the fire, did that job in the garage while listening to some music.

zap


----------



## ScotO (Nov 28, 2012)

Anxious to see some cooking pics on that pit Zap.  I really like how it turned out.  How's the Mrs. like it?


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice, it looks big enough for a pallet bonfire on a cold winters night with a few nice beverages.  Didn't I see this covered in snow in another link?


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Anxious to see some cooking pics on that pit Zap. I really like how it turned out. How's the Mrs. like it?


The wife really likes it.

She and a couple of little guys cooked some hot dogs over it, we watched them that day so there mother could do some shopping on Black Friday.

I never did get my platform built to hold up the cooking grate so we could cook on it so a few blocks will be used until I get that done.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Nice, it looks big enough for a pallet bonfire on a cold winters night with a few nice beverages. Didn't I see this covered in snow in another link?


I think so fishingpol, I think this Friday will be spent burning a bunch of dead pine branches I limbed up to make a trail in front of the house.

I'll have some pics, we might cook on it Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Anxious to see some cooking pics on that pit Zap. I really like how it turned out. How's the Mrs. like it?


The two young men (the same that does some fishing in the brook) cooking some dogs over the fire with the wife.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Nice, it looks big enough for a pallet bonfire on a cold winters night with a few nice beverages. Didn't I see this covered in snow in another link?


This pic? https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/started-the-clean-up.95344/


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 29, 2012)

zap said:


> This pic? https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/started-the-clean-up.95344/


 
Yes, what a difference a few days make.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 29, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Yes, what a difference a few days make.


 The weather is suppose to get chitty later this afternoon or tonight, another 3 - 4 inches of snow with strong gust.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 29, 2012)

Yum yum.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice Zap ! you can send us some snow anytime know too. 

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Very nice Zap ! you can send us some snow anytime know too.
> 
> Pete


Just plowed the driveway for the first time, 3-4 inches from yesterday on top of the previous 3.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 30, 2012)

That firepit is larger than some New York apartments!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 30, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> That firepit is larger than some New York apartments!


Built for burning pine branches, tomorrow my first job will be cleaning up some chunks and uglies from the driveway then I'll burn 3-4 loads of branches.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 1, 2012)

I did some burning of dead pine today (8 loads of branches), next weekend we will cook our first steaks on it. All the branches were limbed up in the summer,all I had to do was cut them down to size.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice fire
Can feel the heat off the screen


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 1, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Nice fire
> Can feel the heat off the screen


We had some nice heat going, had to move the chair back. All the dead branches (some smaller dead trees) came from the northside of the house from three spots.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2012)

Started working on some downed dead pine on the northwest side, I took four loads from this area. Earlier in the summer I limbed up some dead pine branches which I grabbed today.

Out of the six loads I burned 4 before the rains came. It's slow going but it will make things look better once I'm done.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice zap. Ummm, don't melt all the snow


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Nice zap. Ummm, don't melt all the snow


 
Mother Nature took care of that, it started to rained pretty good right near the end of the burn, it's a mess out back.

After I get the rest of this cleaned up I'll put a trail in up through the pines in the middle, it should consist of limbing up some of the bigger pine then drop some dead standing.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Very nice!!


I'd rather be cutting firewood but this job needed to be done two years ago. After this week I should have enough done that it will make a difference in the way it looks on this end.


----------



## Tramontana (Dec 3, 2012)

Now it all makes much more sense.

When I saw the first two photos I was stumped by the disparity in size between the stone and the burning splits...

...now seeing the slash it all became clear.

Cheers!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats really cool zap.

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thats really cool zap.
> 
> Pete


It looks like it will be a long winter of burning outside & inside. I hear we have a big cool down coming down thanks to bogydave.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 4, 2012)

zap said:


> It looks like it will be a long winter of burning outside & inside. I hear we have a big cool down coming down thanks to bogydave.


 
Man that would make my year zap ! A good winter would be great here we ad mud and mud last year. 

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Man that would make my year zap ! A good winter would be great here we ad mud and mud last year.
> 
> Pete


We need it too, we need the water bad, it will also help out the local economy. Last year we never did get any xcountry skiing in, we would like to this year.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 4, 2012)

zap said:


> It looks like it will be a long winter of burning outside & inside. I hear we have a big cool down coming down thanks to bogydave.


 
I will take the cool down. And a long winter of burning outside and inside. For some reason I don't see that disappointing you either ZAP. Burning fire in and out. Cooking food over it, a few "drinks" around the fires. Aahhhhhh.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I will take the cool down. And a long winter of burning outside and inside. For some reason I don't see that disappointing you either ZAP. Burning fire in and out. Cooking food over it, a few "drinks" around the fires. Aahhhhhh.


After all the rotten pine is burned the pine needles will be raked up in the spring, long friggin job. Just looking to get some young trees popping up in that area or we can grab some from the area I cut on then replant them.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Man that would make my year zap ! A good winter would be great here we ad mud and mud last year.
> 
> Pete


It looks like I will start burning this pile of pine starting tomorrow, just south of this (to the right) I have two more piles that I will start on after I get done the first.

After we have a good bed of coal we will be cooking some steaks outside for the first time on the fireplace, I will add some beech for some nice hot coals.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 9, 2012)

What time is dinner?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> What time is dinner?


You are late!
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/first-steaks.100624/#post-1290003


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 9, 2012)

zap said:


> You are late!
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/first-steaks.100624/#post-1290003


 
As usual my friend!


----------

